# shotgun pattern



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

i finally got to take my shotgun out & pattern it this weekend .I was so excited I got a new dead coyote choke .first I started with a 3.5 fed 2 1/4 oz @ 50I only got 6 in the kill on the turky .so I then tried a rem 3.5 2 1/4 oz 6 shot it on ly put 8 in the kill @ 50 yds so I tried a 3" rem 6shot @ 15 & close 14 in the kill on a turkey @ 50 .it literly looks like the pattern goes around the turkey.equal patern on both sides with the pattern being denser on both sides compared to the midle .next I tried #4 winchester buck shot 3.5 @ 50 on (" plate again same results nothing in the midle 2 on the edge of the plates each side it looks like something was covering the midle of the plate . this is from one of the early benelli novas ,I wanty to say I bought around 2001 or so give or take a couple of years .Ive owned rem ,mosberg ,winchest 1300 & never had such poor paterns .I read in article some where from a gun smith talking about the early ben & ber. the barrels were made with under bore which led to poor patterns & iam wondering if this one of them.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

try your full choke and see what happens.you might also try slower speeds.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This probably wont help much but if you got other rounds of this ammo left and you have other chokes give them a try. I am currently trying to work up different loads for a 20 ga. and from what I have read a special choke aint no garruanty. Looking at restricktions( forgive my spelling as my fingers go by sound) tighter is not always better each gun is different. Play both sides of the field, shot size, manufacturer, and chokes. I guess that would be a 3 way but any how mix it up. hope that helps!


----------



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

i did try my full choke at 40yds when i first got the gun years ago & I actually used the 3.5 fed & rem3.5 6 shot & got the same results .but didnt worry about it because i wasnt hunting at the time anymore .Just mainly got it for home protection back then .but I recently started hunting again a couple of years ago .I finally drew a tag this year for turkey so every one rec . the dead coyote choke since I go out coyote hunting . I also tried steel shot years ago in BBB & had the same results but that was with modified & i idont rem if it was at 40 .ive never seen anything like this before .it looks like the pattern is blocked in the middle then it splits down both sides equally


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Not all chokes are for all shot. The dead coyote choke was developed for a special load and special type of shot. I would try some other chokes and see what happens.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

what is your barrel length?also the 3in shells will out perform the 3.5 shells as i think you are finding out.supposedly the shot shell is too long in a 3.5 and not wide enough and what happens is it shoots out the center shot column and ping pongs the outside shot column on the way out.if that makes sense.we duck hunt alot here,and chase them from mid tn, to missouri ,ark,and miss and we hunt alot.we all bought a 3.5 gun when they first come out.none of us shoot the 3.5's anymore because the 3inchers perform better.if we feel we need more power such as in high winds with the steel shot we shoot 10 gauge.steel shot sucks.


----------

